# Screwed my crew, need help



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

I know this is a long shot, but I forgot to check out of the ft Stewart pass system yesterday. They r closed today, and won't reopen until tomorrow around noon. We drove all the way from virginia to here and now cant hunt for a day and a half. So I am asking any of you local guys if you would be willing to help us out. My friend with me has never killed a hog, so I mainly would like to see him get one. We can do evening hunt or a night hunt, I do have my predator hunting lights with me. Thanks for considering in advance


----------



## One banger (Mar 1, 2016)

Not a day an half but a week


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 1, 2016)

x2. Stewart locks you out for a week if you don't sign out. Additionally, you can't hunt at night in Ft Stewart. That's a guaranteed ticket from their DNR.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

From what I read, you can fill out a clearing form and they will clear you, of course they have to be open to do that


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> x2. Stewart locks you out for a week if you don't sign out. Additionally, you can't hunt at night in Ft Stewart. That's a guaranteed ticket from their DNR.


 
Not hunting at night on ft stewart, just included that in case someone nice enough on this forum offered up a private land hunt and that was our only option


----------



## Echo (Mar 1, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> x2. Stewart locks you out for a week if you don't sign out. Additionally, you can't hunt at night in Ft Stewart. That's a guaranteed ticket from their DNR.





tugrivercopper said:


> From what I read, you can fill out a clearing form and they will clear you, of course they have to be open to do that



That's a tough break, tugriver and I'm sorry to hear it. Unfortunately Totaloutdoors is right however....it is a week long suspension if you do not check out on time. The paper access clearing pass available at Pass & Permit is only to be used if the automated system is down for some reason.

Unless you get real lucky you may want to look at some other options that may be available on WMA's. I don't know of any holding hunts right now but it would be worth a look at the state regs to find out for sure.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope that's not true, but we will be looming anyway


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

I do thank you all for all the feedback


----------



## Echo (Mar 1, 2016)

tugrivercopper said:


> I do thank you all for all the feedback



I hope you will catch a break under the circumstances. That's a long ways to travel to have the hunt end that way  before you really even got started. 

There is a hog hunt starting on the 4th at Townsend WMA which is not too far south of you. I've never hunted it but I've heard some good reports of hogs being found there.

Good luck to guys....I hope it works out.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks echo


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the worst part of it all, is this ist buddies 1st trip down. And I feel like I ruined it for him, some guide I am. Worst feeling in the world knowing I am responsible for screwing up someone else's hunt


----------



## aabradley82 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sapelo island is open to hunt right now. Did you bring any camping gear?


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 2, 2016)

Sure didnt


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey tugriver did you guys talk to pass and permit today?


----------

